
Why I Sold Most of My Slack Stock This Week - chmaynard
https://keithbrown.com/sold-my-slack-stock/
======
rbecker
> But here’s what companies with superior products do. Win. They don’t
> complain that their opponent isn’t playing fair.

Sure let me just distribute pirated copies of MS Office, and expect not to get
sued by MS, because "Companies with superior products win. They don't
complain."

